# I'm having a really hard time finding components...



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys, the wife finally signed off on getting a reloading press (via getting me a rockchucker for my birthday, ) and I've been looking around and it seems like unless things settle down, which no doubt they will, i won't be reloading anything. The only thing's I can find are dies, tumblers, other such equipment, but as far as consumables go (primers, brass, powder, bullets) I'm having a hard time finding anything at all. 

Now, I'm not asking for anyone to let me in on their "source" so I can take it all away or anything like that, but any kind of insider tips or tricks (in terms of acquiring supplies) or anything to help out would be great. 

At this point I'm mostly looking at armslist listings because my best bet is to find someone who is getting out of reloading, there was a guy who had about everything I'd need for a year, but by the time I got a hold of him it had already left that morning! 

In case it matters I'm only looking at loading .45 acp and .40 s&w for now. I'll be getting into shotshells and other calibers later on. again thanks for any help! :smt1099


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Good luck, my guys who reload for me are estimating at least 3-4 months for projectiles. Brass, primers and powder are availible if you look hard... but projectiles (bullets) will be your biggest challenge.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Powder Valley, Inc.

If it shows in stock, they will ship in a day or two... Their list is updated daily.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Dillon Precision: Reloaders, Reloading Equipment, Bullet Reloading, Bullet Reloaders

They are about a month out on shipping but do have projectiles in stock. I have 9 mm and 45 ACP on the way.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Top Rated Supplier of Firearm Reloading Equipment, Supplies, and Tools - Sinclair Intl

They are also a bit behind on shipping but have 40 in stock for sure. They may not be what you want but they do have some in stock. They have match grade and cast lead.

I didn't look at 45 ACP.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp

Here is a great data center to look at and get some load info on different powders with different calibers.

They also have a burn rate chart on another page so you can decide on powders that you may not be familiar with.

I am loading 45 ACP right now with Winchester primers on Berry's bullets with 5.2 grains of HP38. They are shooting very clean and tight. They are being shot through a Glock 21 SF so a nice long barrel.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Powder Valley has Accurate Arms #2 in stock right now.

I got 15 pounds of it on the way, you should get some too. It will be good for 9mm, 45, and 40 S&W.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Shop Shooting Supplies | Reloading | Gunsmithing | Hunting gear ? MidwayUSA &/or www.tjconevera.com

Get on their waiting lists, they will contact you when they get things in stock.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks a ton high pockets, I had never heard of tjconevera and just bought 1000 cases for 40 sw from them, I'm stoked. Would have preferred used brass to new, but beggars cant be choosers,


----------



## ColtarKDM (Apr 13, 2013)

GunBroker.com. You can get many supplies from that website although you will pay a premium. But if you're desperate it might be worth it.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Gah, nice to push the high-priced stuff on a person who just got his wife's approval.
Guess what--ALL reloading components are scarce since O got re-elected and I don't see things changing very fast.
It took us almost three years before to get things back on track (and I never saw primers get back to "normal," and now conditions are even worse.
Find someone who will take back orders and place your orders now and wait. Go to gun shows, if you want. Remember though, few are getting out and a LOT are trying to get in.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Powder Valley is not overpriced at all and they have had primers in stock recently...just sayin.


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

Several brass companies sell once fired brass and have it in stock. Like this one, do a search for once fired brass and you'll find several.

Once-Fired-Brass

http://www.lohmanarms.com/reloading_powder_s/2091.htm


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

For brass, I have used this on-line company before, but it looks like they have finally been overwhelmed by demand.

Home - First Class Bullets and Brass

Like others have suggested, go ahead and order your components now from those vendors that accept backorders. I just ordered some bullets from Missouri Bullet Company, but other sites will let you order your components and will ship them to you as soon as they are available.

Good luck.


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

Stopped at a Sheel's Sporting gods store in Bismarck, ND yesterday and they had just about all powders in stock. Limit of 2 lbs per person. Primers were in stock and a limit of two boxes per. Bullets were a little thin but I cast for just about everything so no problem.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Rockhound said:


> For brass, I have used this on-line company before, but it looks like they have finally been overwhelmed by demand.
> 
> Home - First Class Bullets and Brass
> 
> ...


I wish I had seen this before I bought 1000 rounds of starline brass for 130 bucks, could have gotten 2000 for less...


----------

